# Problem with displays



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a 93 MAxima and the displays on the radio and AC controls have gotten so dim I can not read them. This happened ove a period of about a week. 

Any ideas as to what the problem is.

The radio and environmentals work. THe display on the clock still works.

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*Electric problem...*

Sounds like an electrical problem. 
You may have a pinched wire going to the radio.

Good Luck!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you check your dimmer switch? It has been overlooked before.


----------



## Sarault (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the same problem with my clock on my maxima when all my batteries are loaded 13 V. YOu guys are saying it's a power loss?


----------

